# KBOARDS HORROR THREAD!!! (all kindle horror writers AND readers post here)



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so first off - today, I discovered the OFFICIAL BOOK BAZAAR THREADOPEDIA. Never mind that it's been here the whole time - I just discovered it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15146.0.html

Cool, I said. A thread for each genre. There's your romance and there's your mystery and there's your science fiction and...

Wait a minute.

Where's the freaking horror?

Now - as most of you horror writers know we live in a bit of a socially-imposed ghetto. I mean - just think about it. How many times have you been asked - "So, what do YOU write?" - and you say "Horror." - and they say "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...you mean like Steven King?"

(And the people who ALWAYS ask that "...like Steven King?" question NEVER get the spelling right and don't ask me HOW I know that they are saying "Steven King" instead of "Stephen King" because it' s kind of like a pronunciation thing and it's kind of like an "I feel STEVEN KING vibes" sort of thing and it's sort of like a "Well, you just had to have been there" sort of thing.)

And then they sort of look at you like they've caught you playing with Cabbage Patch Dolls in the football locker room and they sort of slide a long slow booger of contemptuous loathing down the left hand side of the bridge of their nose in your general direction and say something like "Well, I actually NEVER read horror.".

You think about it. I know a lot of you erotica writers moan and groan regularly about being in the "ADULT DUNGEON" but we horror writers are at least about three or four thousand sub-sub-sub-basements below you erotica writers - AND WE FREAKING KNOW IT BECAUSE WE CAN HEAR YOU MOANING THROUGH THE CEILING OVER OUR FREAKING HORROR-WRITING HEADS!!!

So I dropped a message to Betsy and she was all sort of "Oh, it's one of you horror writers and did someone REALLY invite you to Kboards or did you bribe the security guard or just pole vault over the attack dog pen?" and she said she would look into it and then she got back to me and said "You know - I actually THOUGHT there WAS a horror-only thread but it's probably lying somewhere maybe hidden under a moldy quilt and so why don't you go and start a thread you nasty horror person you."

So here it is.

The K-boards Official REAL FREAKY BOOGA-BOOGA HORROR THREAD!!!

(even though I know that Ann or Betsy or Harvey are likely going to turn over the original KBOARD's HORROR THREAD right after I start this one - most likely hidden underneath a suspicious looking clump of cat doo-doo in the litter box belonging to Harvey's siamese cat Wilbur - third clot to the left and straight on until corny)

And - to start it off I want to tell all of you folks about a REALLY cool novella that I have written that involves a bitter suicidally-depressed ex-cop (maybe) who joins up with Coyote the Trickster to fight a genuine Scandinavian Troll in the heart of rural Nova Scotia.

The novella is called TROLLING LURES and it usually is priced at $2.99 but I have it marked down for this coming week at the low, low price of 99 CENTS!










Here's what folks are saying about TROLLING LURES.



> "Trolling Lures is a campfire tale on speed, a heady cocktail of remorse, discovery and the quest for redemption, couched in equal parts bedtime story and fever dream. It is surrealism personified, and if you're into that sort of thing, Vernon has a treat for you." - Dark Scribe Magazine
> 
> "Steve Vernon manages to wrap up about six varieties of weird in this story. You've got a talking trickster god who likes to switch between being a coyote and a Mountie along with a couple of ghosts getting it on by a campfire. Yup, a little bit of everything happens in the Canadian wilderness." - Wag The Fox
> 
> "The story is wild; creatures and Gods make appearances along with reanimated corpses. Animals, real and imagined engage in violence that is horrific but serves the plot well. The story comes across as if told by a dying man hallucinating on morphine, think Alice In Wonderland as enhanced by Timothy Leary." - Horrorworld


I am REALLY excited because TROLLING LURES is currently sitting at - #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore - (a category which was ALSO hidden beneath a Siamese Cat turd in the bottom a rummage sale leftover cat-poop box)

So go and buy a copy right now while it is cheap or I am just going to keep typing and typing and typing until my hands cramp...OUCH!!!

(edited to add a link to TROLLING LURES - some horror hustling salesman I am http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E6081TW)


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm Alex and I'm a horror writer.

I love weird stories, creepy weird stories, and I like to write them, and I will keep writing them, even when I write other genres (sci-fi/fantasy) some horror creeps into the story. I'm stuck in horror. Glued to it.

I would also love to peddle some work of mine. Look at mi signature, all my precious are lined up there for the taking.

My most recent addition is a collection of short stories about a medieval high born family and vampirism. It got even some romance (or some ill attempt of romance) in it, however my romantic scenes tend to end badly, with corpses and stuff. Not really romantic. Forget about it.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

HAHA, Nice little introduction you made there, the old horror thread hiding underneath a moldy blanket... Such a vivid imagination I have. Although I have written horror, I don't have anything that is stand alone in kindle, but I do have a story in the Haunting Ghosts anthology which is located near the end of my sig.

Enjoy and thanks for this post 

Shane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And we have here a masterful demonstration of Steve Vernon's fiction writing...    

But yes, welcome to the KB Horror thread (unless the pool boys clean up that pile of bat guano over in the corner and we find it there).

Just a couple of ground rules--don't spam your own book; be responsible. If you're running a free run, don't post about it more than once every free run.

These threads can be great places for genre writers and readers to hang out as well as places to post announcements about your books.  The romance thread is a good model.

Have fun and play nice with others.

Betsy


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Are there enough horror writers to spam a thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It only takes one....  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shane Ward said:


> HAHA, Nice little introduction you made there, the old horror thread hiding underneath a moldy blanket...


The bylaws of the Professional Quilters Guild require me to point out that there is a difference between a blanket and a quilt (Steve's exercise in creative fiction mentioned a quilt). There. My obligations as a professional quilter are met.


Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A. Rosaria said:


> Are there enough horror writers to spam a thread?


I write horror, and a load of other stuff besides. Here's where you can find out more:

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections. 
Huge thanks to Marie O'Regan for putting it all together.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Tony - great to meet a fellow Edge author.

I really enjoyed that art gallery of yours. Wayne Miller does some freaking awesome work. He did a cover for me once on a Dark Regions project that another artist had fumbled the ball on - and in about two weeks Wayne came up with a cover that knocked my freaking socks of. A great artist - I'd love to work with him again!

I ever make some REAL money at this game I'm DEFINITELY going to have to hire him.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Tony - great to meet a fellow Edge author.
> 
> I really enjoyed that art gallery of yours. Wayne Miller does some freaking awesome work. He did a cover for me once on a Dark Regions project that another artist had fumbled the ball on - and in about two weeks Wayne came up with a cover that knocked my freaking socks of. A great artist - I'd love to work with him again!
> 
> I ever make some REAL money at this game I'm DEFINITELY going to have to hire him.


He's terrific, isn't he? But then, so are all the other artists in my gallery. I love their work.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Ha, Steve (not pronounced with a 'ph') you're hilarious! Hey, I don't mind being in the horror ghetto. It's no worse than the gutter. And there could be much worse company than Stephen King.

I write primarily horror. That is, most of my speculative fiction falls well within the Horror By-Laws and Articles of Terror. Even my one metaphysical title ("Recode") and my one parable ("The Green Gyre") contains elements of horror. And the horror of my one non-fiction title is that I don't sell more of it  .


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to see there's a horror thread on Kboards 
Love to read and write horror.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pietro Reviglio said:


> Glad to see there's a horror thread on Kboards
> Love to read and write horror.


Me too. Let's hope we find more kindred spirits.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Ha, Steve (not pronounced with a 'ph') you're hilarious! Hey, I don't mind being in the horror ghetto. It's no worse than the gutter. And there could be much worse company than Stephen King.
> 
> I write primarily horror. That is, most of my speculative fiction falls well within the Horror By-Laws and Articles of Terror. Even my one metaphysical title ("Recode") and my one parable ("The Green Gyre") contains elements of horror. And the horror of my one non-fiction title is that I don't sell more of it .


"We are all in the gutter - but some of us write horror..." - wasn't it Oscar Wilde who said that?


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I love to read horror stories as autumn creeps in and Halloween approaches. The tradition for me dates back to junior high. I bought a collect called "Gooseflesh" from the "Teen Age Book Club" one October, and I was hooked.

Some of my favorites include "The October Game" and "The Emissary" by Ray Bradbury and The Lonesome Place by August Derleth.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I write and read horror. There...I said it. Whew...that was hard.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And don't you feel better for saying it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

SidneyW said:


> Some of my favorites include "The October Game" and "The Emissary" by Ray Bradbury and The Lonesome Place by August Derleth.


I love Bradbury too ... one of my all time favorite writers. But his best story, in my opinion, is 'The Scythe.' It's a perfectly good dark fantasy tale that would still be at home in an anthology of American short fiction greats.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

*NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL* (demons, angels, psychological twists)
★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW, 5-Thumbs Up "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."
HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

Buy Night Sea Journey http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

*THE DAZZLING DARKNESS * Haunted cemetery
GOTHIC READERS BOOK CLUB CHOICE AWARD WINNER 
★★★★★ "Dazzling sums up Paula Cappa's paranormal/supernatural novel &#8230; an elegance and grace that seduces you."
Laura Thomas of Laura's Ramblin and Reviews 
★★★★★ "Supernatural mystery/thriller laced with Gothic horror ... bold, fresh, almost poetic writing, I can honestly say, I was beguiled."
Wesley Thomas at Horror Novel Reviews 
★★★★★ "It is riveting, and becomes an excellent game of whodunnit with unusual characters and creepy revelations weaved into the story."
Buy The Dazzling Darkness http://www.amazon.com/The-Dazzling-Darkness-ebook/dp/B00CJH944U/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367085830&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Dazzling+Darkness

Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her debut novel Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural launched in 2012. The Dazzling Darkness won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013. She writes a weekly fiction blog Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I cut my writing teeth with short horror stories (Nightmares, Grayson House) - and love, love, reading them.  The first book in the Steve Williams series is a hybrid between horror and suspense/thriller, so it's definitely in my blood.   

Stephen King (The Stand and IT), Dean Koontz (Hideaway) and George R.R. Martin (The Skin Trade) are some of my long standing favorites.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> I love Bradbury too ... one of my all time favorite writers. But his best story, in my opinion, is 'The Scythe.' It's a perfectly good dark fantasy tale that would still be at home in an anthology of American short fiction greats.


I love "The Scythe" - and Bradbury's collection OCTOBER COUNTRY is the collection of his that I reach for when ever I am hankering for some Bradbury prose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know y'all don't like venturing out into the rest of the forum--but did you know we have a current thread discussing horror as readers in the Book Corner?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164647.0.html

The last two posts, for example, would be perfectly appropriate there!


No promotion, please, just discussion of books you've read!

Betsy


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm on it, Betsy. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

While I had read some juvenile horror as a young teen, my first real introduction to horror was Stephen King's "Carrie." I had been an off-and-on again reader and was just starting a long binge into Sci-Fi when a friend said I should check out this book by a new author. I suddenly was an addicted reader.

I devoured the book, unable to put it down until I finished it. Of course, I read everything that followed it. In fact, I'm re-reading "Carrie" now and feel some of the same thrill again.

Anyway, I hope this isn't spam (I'm not promoting myself, but other writers), but I'm with a small publishing house that specializes in horror. They have some great writers there. Dan Williams, Scotty Schrier, Catt Dahman, and Michael Bray along with others. If you're looking for some "horrible" reads, from zombies to vampires to scary fish tales. You may want to check them out:
http://www.jellingtonashton.com/index.html

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Did someone say "horror thread"?

I've been digging horror since I was a pup. Sure, I get weird looks from time to time, but what the heck.


----------



## TheWanderer (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi folks!

In my spare time I love to write and read horror. I know some people might scoff, but I love Stephen King. I've read almost all of his stuff and I've loved most of it. Currently going through his short story collections at the moment, as I've somehow got into short fiction recently! Put these collections off for a long time for some reason but I'm greatly enjoying them!

In the last year I've released two books - one a post-apocalyptic novel called The Wanderer and a collection of my own short stories called Wither. The Wanderer has done relatively well since I released it in January selling nearly 3,000 without advertising. Wither is a collection of short stories I've penned over the last few years which I plan to add to at no additional cost as and when I get more stories written (one currently being proofread for entry very soon!). I'm also in the process of writing a rather dark adult fairytale which I will personalise and give to my family as gifts this Christmas. The book will be illustrated by a very talented artists called Adam Clarke and I will be releasing it for general purchase in hardback in very limited numbers as well as for download via Amazon.

Anyway, it is a pleasure to finally become a member of the board (had a few problems with activating my account recently!) and I look forward to discussing and discovering many great books through my contributions here!

If you would like to find more information about my books you can use the following links to read up on them. Would be lovely if you were able to give either of them a read!

The Wanderer
Wither


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> I know some people might scoff, but I love Stephen King.


Anyone scoffs at a statement like that, they're in for a rough go of it around here!


----------



## TheWanderer (Oct 26, 2013)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Anyone scoffs at a statement like that, they're in for a rough go of it around here!


Haha, good to know old Stephen still has a few die-hard fans. It's become more fashionable to bash the master of horror in recent years, hasn't it?


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> Haha, good to know old Stephen still has a few die-hard fans. It's become more fashionable to bash the master of horror in recent years, hasn't it?


Some of his works are truly terrible, but his hit rate is both enviable and undeniable.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of his story ideas -- IT, Under the Dome -- are terrific. There are just places in his novels where I wish he'd edit himself a little better and be more succinct. He does tend to go on and on sometimes.


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

Ahhh! So I just found this thread and it only lasted one Halloween? Horror lasts all the year long. Nightmares don't follow the calendar. Where are the knife-weilding maniacs? Where are the ghosts? The spooks? The specters? Where are the monsters?
Tell me they haven't all fallen prey to the teen-romance-vampire tales or the zombie-retreads...Tell me they aren't all gone the way of found-footage... Tell me we can revive this dead thread, let it walk the earth again in limbo seeking fresh souls to suck through a literary straw!

Bring out yer dead!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

DanDillard said:


> Ahhh! So I just found this thread and it only lasted one Halloween? Horror lasts all the year long. Nightmares don't follow the calendar. Where are the knife-weilding maniacs? Where are the ghosts? The spooks? The specters? Where are the monsters?
> Tell me they haven't all fallen prey to the teen-romance-vampire tales or the zombie-retreads...Tell me they aren't all gone the way of found-footage... Tell me we can revive this dead thread, let it walk the earth again in limbo seeking fresh souls to suck through a literary straw!
> 
> Bring out yer dead!


Quite.


----------



## The Vega Brothers (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm glad this was uncovered! I'm currently reading [email protected] and enjoying it. I'm also starting work on my next novel. Horror is all year round for me.


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

Zombies are on the loose! Space Station of the Dead, Brave Zombie World and Zombienado headline the latest collection of horror short stories by Derek Ailes. Will the crew of Space Station X23 survive a zombie outbreak? Will a lonely guy meet the perfect girl online? What happens when a candy store owner is possessed by an ancient demon? Will a small town survive being tormented by a gargoyle? What happens when a transporter malfunctions and starts transporting a shark from one body of water to another? What happens when zombies are unleashed during a tornado outbreak? Find out in Zombie Command: Demon's Unleashed.

For US: http://amzn.com/B00LA46IZG For UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LA46IZG

Somebody once told me that horror was one of the hardest genres to break into. Being a demented mind, what was I suppose to do write the next Gone With the Wind? Bore fest. Horror is my favorite genre and it is what I write best. I write very strange stories. I grew up watching all the 80s horror films and spend a lot of my time at conventions meeting all of the old time horror actors. In my upcoming novel, I write about a Cat Furnado. I don't fall in the bizarro fiction because my stories aren't that way out there, but I'm close. Zombie Command is my second horror short story anthology. I'm proud of the great storyteller I have for everybody in it. Take a chance on some great horror storytelling.

Until next time
Stay Scared
Derek Ailes


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

I just finished reading everybody's posts on the horror thread.  I'm so glad to see there is a lot of horror fans out there.  The first horror novel I ever read was Stephen King's Cujo and have been hooked on horror ever since.  My first mentor in the writing field was the late R. Karl Largent (Black Death) and he wrote six horror novels before going into the Tom Clancy style techno thrillers.  I was a big Tales From The Crypt, Twilight Zone, The Outer Limits fan and that is why I write horror short stories.  Over the years, I've read a lot of offbeat horror novels from authors I can't even remember.  I'd find them at library book sales and thought the covers looked cool.  Horror is in my blood.


----------



## arbraun7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Way to look out and make sure we've got a thread, Steve. Below, in my signature, you'll see my first short-story collection that came out in July of 2013. I've got a second short-story book coming out this month, and I've got so many novels and novellas written that I can release a book a year through 2030. I just need to edit them, have them critiqued, revise them, and get them published or professionally-made into self-published eBooks.


----------



## jaxspenser (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm brand new but loving the chatter in this horror thread. Happy to say that by the end of this month I'll be a first time author with my scifi/horror novel, https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/22901202-hide-1. Cant' wait to contribute more to this band of authors and readers. 

Jax
Jaxspenser.com


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome to the horror side of the world Jax.


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

Horror is one of the genres I love to read and write. I have two urban fantasy/horror books, both in my Demon Hunters series. The third in the series will be out in 2015.


----------



## Patricia La Barbera (Feb 12, 2013)

HUMOROUS HORROR POETRY is now on Amazon, where you can read the first five poems.



www.patricialabarbera.com


----------



## aleah.barley (Jul 23, 2014)

Dead Sexy is out! It's a zombie novel set in Detroit that straddles the line between horror and urban fantasy. It's available at a special launch price of 99 cents! Here's the blurb:

_Mortuary attendant Gemma Sinclair hunts zombies for a living. It's messy work, but it pays the bills... right up until she stun guns the wrong dead man in the ass.

Now to keep her family business going, Gemma's forced into a partnership with federal agent D.S. Thomas Conroy. Zombies are disappearing all over town, and he needs Gemma's help to figure out why.

With a villain on her trail and a gang of zombies ready to attack, Gemma's just glad her backup is dead sexy..._
.....................................................................................
Readers love it:

"I would describe Dead Sexy as True Blood meets the Walking Dead."

"Dead Sexy is an amazing read and had me hooked right from the start. It's funny, it's sexy, and I just couldn't get enough!"

"All I can say is the next book needs to hurry up and get finished."

Lol, what are you waiting for? One click it now!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey gang! Just dropping in to let you know about my spin on a Zombie thing. The book is titled "Fort Reiley", and is my spin on the origins of all things "Undead".


Get this book at Amazon!


*Synopsis 
*Harrison Kass, a tabloid reporter, travels to a sleepy little town in western Oklahoma to dig up an amazing legend. Well, quotes about one, anyway. What he finds is more than he bargains for. Adam Moor, the town patriarch, has a secret. All of Harry's prying dislodges the secret and Adam vows to convert Harry into a Citizen - a parasitic infection that will take over his mind and body. Tara Roberts, the local vet, isn't what she seems. She comes to Harry's rescue and helps him survive infection. Together they must find the only man on record who knows how to free Harry from his condition before he succumbs to the Turning and becomes another of Adam's mindless minions.

"Jerry Hanel has done it again... deep characters and a story that never stops moving." 
Kevin Domenic, Author of The Fourth Dimension Trilogy

"Wow... Jerry has created another amazing world in which anything can happen." 
Glenn Bullion, Author of Demonspawn and the Cursed series.

Amazon Readers have rated it an overwhelming 5-stars, too!

Tara Tannenbaum : Jerry Hanel brings his imagination and terror to Western Oklahoma, my former stomping ground, with his new book, Fort Reiley. ... An excellent and fun read. Highly recommended. Fast paced. I couldn't put it down! So grab a cup of tea and a blanket and settle in for a treat!

Harold Wilson : Jerry Hanel's newest book is a "must read." Fort Reiley kept me riveted as the main characters fought to stay alive. Well written and imaginative. You won't be able to put it down.

R. Eagleton : Jerry Hanel's Fort Reiley is a great read - it's fast-paced, filled with interesting characters whom you will love to love or despise, and takes the reader from dusty, hot Western Oklahoma to crowded New York City.

Grab your copy today at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NRD8R7U, and be sure to connect with me! Follow on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/jerry.hanel.author or my blog http://www.jerryhanel.com.


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

Zombie Hunter is here!

The mind that brought you Zombie Con, Zombie Command and Journey Into the Unknown presents two of his favorite horror short stories in one anthology. ZOMBIE HUNTER: Devlin, the Zombie Hunter, must find the girl who possesses the cure to the zombie plague, before the evil Dregs. With zombies lurking around every corner, it's a fast pace zombie apocalyptic adventure. CLAWS: A mutated cat terrorizes a beach in Northwest Indiana. The lifeguards, along with the help from the National Guard, must battle the overgrown feline in a horror parody of Jaws and Godzilla.

http://amzn.com/B00U0GRULG


----------



## ripnyc (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello!! Anybody home!? Read/write any good books lately? Anybody out there!? It's Halloween Season! Wake up you filthy Zombies!! This caravan is not gonna haul itself! Very well, I'll start sweeping up the place. In the meantime, I'll leave my book on the table.


----------



## SasgoraBooks (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh wow, we black sheep horror writers have our own thread here?   I guess I should stumble out from the Writers' Cafe more often.   Hope everyone is enjoying the October season, our national holiday is almost here! 

So who has written some good scary books this year? Mine can be found in my sig right below.


----------



## ripnyc (Sep 20, 2015)

Great artwork on those covers DarkarNights!


----------



## RichardSchiver (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow!

What a popular thread, two years and two pages, what's everyone doing, writing Twilight ripoffs?

Oh, that's right, I forgot, horror is supposed to sit quietly in the corner while the adults are speaking. Forgive me, I forgot where I was for a moment.

Hi everyone, just thought I'd drop by and share the news with the empty room. I've got a pre-order up for a post apocalyptic horror tale that will be available in December.



The horrors of the past meet the brutality of the present.

The world had become a wild place filled with wild things, and into this new reality each of them had been born. Growing up in the time after, adventurers in an old, new, world. Coming of age at the end of days, where savagery was the norm, and man's inhumanity to man was on daily display. Where the only law was the firepower one carried and the only hope was for a swift death followed by an endless sleep.

Upon his birth at the height of the Zombie Apocalypse, his mother took one look at him and pronounced him Meat. He survived, she didn't. Accompanied by his three friends Window, Einstein, and Billie-Bob, Meat embarks on a quest to rescue several young children kidnapped from the compound where they live. A quest that will lead them into adulthood, with a brief detour through the Dreadlands, as they confront the harsh reality of a brutal world beyond the barriers that had served to protect them.

It's been fourteen years since that day in March when civilization crumbled and the dead walked upon the face of the earth. Mankind continues to struggle as it pulls itself from the brink of extinction. Pockets of humanity attest to the uncanny persistence of life as a once powerful society works to reestablish itself. Exploring this new reality, establishing trade with other compounds in every direction on the compass except the East. To the East lays an unknown world, known only as the Dreadlands, a land of mystery where many have ventured, never to return.

The trail leads Meat and his friends East, to Richmond, where they will be confronted by a savage cult of children who worship a creature of the night. A creature that until the apocalypse had existed in the shadowy corners of a well lit world. Feeding on the fear of its victims, delving into their innermost secrets, exposing half forgotten terrors that lay like a rotting carcass at the heart of their very souls.

Will they survive this encounter?


----------



## markmatthews (Feb 8, 2013)

My novel, *MILK-BLOOD* has been optioned for a full length feature film by Monkey Knuckle Films. The option includes rights to the short story, The Damage Done, a companion piece to the novel.

"MILK-BLOOD is true reality horror, with supernatural elements that only serve to make it more believable," explains executive producer Michael Bradford. "The story will certainly hold an audience."

MILK-BLOOD is the story of a ten year old girl named Lilly, born with a heart defect, who lives on a Detroit street where poverty, urban despair, addiction, and both the living and the dead threaten her outside her doorstep. The author has tapped into this experience as a social worker to create what one review site calls, "an Urban legend in the making." The author's previous novel, On the Lips of Children, was a number one best-selling kindle novel on amazon.

The title, "Milk-Blood," comes from the Neil Young song, "The Needle and the Damage Done" and refers to the extensive lengths a heroin addict will go to in order to maintain their high.

Monkey Knuckle Films is a newly created LLC, but the founders have a long history of horror, and have worked with actors such as Sid Haig from The Devil's Rejects, and much of the cast of The Evil Dead. They are currently in post-production for the horror film, "Elder Island", set for release in 2016. MILK-BLOOD was a semi-finalist for the 2015 Best Kindle Book Awards and is available in paperback, kindle, or audiobook on amazon.

A sequel to MILK-BLOOD is scheduled for release in early 2016. Check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/MILK-BLOOD-Mark-Matthews-ebook/dp/B00L978UN2

Interested in a FREE Kindle Version? Just be the first to enter one of the codes below into this link here: www.amazon.com/acceptgift and BAMN! free MILK-BLOOD to your kindle.

Gift Claim Code GS9TU9RCKPGTSAC
Gift Claim Code GS4WEEN9X355NCZ
Gift Claim Code GS6QTAT5HMSRFYC
Gift Claim Code GS99HX2C245U5DT
Gift Claim Code GSR4X27F4W8JWC9

If All the Kindle Codes are Gone, message me, and the first 5 I will provide a voucher for a free download as well.For more information, contact: [email protected]


----------



## ripnyc (Sep 20, 2015)

The HORROR thread...it's ALIVE! Sure is nice to see some activity; a few more Halloweens and we'll get to a third page.  

So far I have written one e-book, "Dead...But Aware" and found scifi/horror the right genre for me. Romance is tough to write, and I respect the authors who do it well, though personally I feel sci/fi horror to be much more flexible in terms of bringing different elements into a story, aside from boy meets girl, etc. For example, a horror story can have a romantic scene, but a pure romance novel can't have a horror scene; a life tragedy or two perhaps, but definitely no zombies or vampires. And when you blend some science fact with some science fiction it makes for some truly fun writing and a satisfying story. I can see there's a lot of talent here and I have so much catching up to do, but I look forwarding to learning from those that paved the way.


----------



## missnibbles (Aug 13, 2015)

I read and write all sorts of horror, I think most people cringe if you say 'horror' and perk up if you say thriller.

Horror novel about a girl raised by a mad scientist and stalked by a serial killer. _*Yuck! That sounds SO gross*_

Thriller novel about a girl raised by a mad scientist and stalked by a serial killer. _*Oh my! That sounds intense and exciting!*_

That's the reaction I get when I talk about my book


----------



## ripnyc (Sep 20, 2015)

That's interesting missnibbles. 

It's how you phrase it. I really like that.  I've already gotten a couple of eye rolls from just mentioning "horror story." Some folks think it's all blood splatter and meathooks.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking at my book categories, Amazon tells me my new dark fantasy _Soul Stealer_ is horror.

So I write horror and didn't even know it!


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have four horror anthologies and working on my fourth.  Horror is in my blood.  My mind is twisted and that is the way I and my readers like it.  Keep the horror alive not only around Halloween, but year round.  That is if you dare!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure if I've checked in on this thread before. At the very least, thought I'd drop by and say hello. I like classics like Lovecraft and modern horror as well.


----------



## MarcyLooWho (Dec 14, 2013)

A thread dedicated to horror! I'm in heaven!!

There really is no better genre...

I have always been a huge fan, since I was 4 or 5 years old. I began writing my favorite - zombies - in 2012. When people ask what I write and I say "horror" they usually look at me funny.


----------



## jennifermalin (Feb 15, 2011)

_Eternally Yours_ (click on cover image for Amazon page) is a contemporary romance featuring a Victorian ghost--on the soft side as far as horror goes. 

Here's a short except, from the ghost's point of view:



> The notion of an invisible Peeping Tom spying on him disturbed Geoff--and the reminder of his own voyeurism embarrassed him. While he'd lived, he never would have resorted to such a shabby practice. Voyeurs, like critics of poetry, sank to their sordid pursuits because they lacked the capability to participate themselves.
> 
> He knew...only too well.
> 
> ...


Happy haunting!
Jen


----------



## Set Sytes (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent, a horror thread. There really needs to be Book Bazaar subgenres!

Anyway, for 3 days all of my previous work is free! Click the pictures of the covers below to be taken to the Amazon page to check them out and read samples 

This includes:

*Born to be Weird*



A short collection of weird, twisted stories, featuring the gothic science story The School of Necromancy (like Harry Potter meets Frankenstein and Lovecraft!) and the very bloody horror The Gauntlet of Gore, which is like nothing else.

Included are the short stories (also available separately):

The School of Necromancy - Deep below the city of York, below the sewers, below the catacombs, lies the School. It is here, if you are privileged to be selected, that you can study the art of raising the dead.

Keep it Clean - Have you ever been swallowed by a public toilet? No? This man has. A truly grotesque and odious tale.

There's Only One King - Elvis Shadow walks the world, caught between this life and the next. A world containing other half-creatures, other myths and legends.

The Half-School - A dream-like account of a return to an old school.

The Gauntlet of Gore - "When playing the Gauntlet, there are two options. Either you win, or the whole team dies. 
Either you die, or you see every other opposing team member blown to bits. There are no corpses, only giblets."

January 5th - "It was January the 5th, and everywhere things were dead or dying."

*Faces in the Dark*



A short collection of strange, paranoid horror stories. Featuring the novella The Violet Dark - a hallucinogenic road horror. Read this toxic lovesong to darkness itself, and see what is meant by 'a beautiful nightmare'.

Also included are the short stories (also available separately):

Her Parents' Masks: She has never seen her parents' real faces. They have worn terrifying buffalo masks from the moment she was born . . .

The Watcher - The air is black, and I do not sleep. The hours tick by. I do not sleep because someone is watching me.

Anamia - Assorted entries from the Anamia Diary, found among possesions. Care is advised before reading, especially for those who have or have had an eating disorder.

The Gremlins - Humanity's days on this earth are numbered. How do you fight an enemy too small to see?

Dead Streets - A sad and haunted tale.

*Moral Zero*



"_This is rock n roll writing. Its energy reminds me of early Amis, its articulation reminiscent of a Tarantino screenplay... Brilliantly sleazy, scum and filth visibly oozes from between the words on the page. Each paragraph leaves you breathless, each moving with such runaway-train speed you almost expect one to crash into the next. And it's very funny_." - Paul Davenport, author of Not Like The Other Boys

"_I read this sitting next to my wife and after the first three paragraphs I said, 'This guy can write'... In a word, this is uncompromising, brutal and pulls no punches_." - Joe Carter, author of The Corruption of Michael Blake

The voyeur. The pervert. The sadist. Three tormented souls in the grotesquely twisted city of Rule treat morality like a plaything in this dystopian thriller.

The voyeur: Knowledge is lust.
The pervert: The fantasy is everything.
The sadist: The answer to all things lies in death.

Mr White. Kidd Red. Johnny Black. Three deviants in a violent, sickly sexual dystopia where completely opposing laws and moral codes are just a short walk away. Guided by a corrupt sense of moral subjectivism, they form an uneasy friendship. Each tormented by his own grotesque existence. But the greatest danger is making sure they don't lose track of what is real...

Enter the city of Rule and the world of the moral zeroes.


----------



## eeriestories (Jul 7, 2015)

Aaah, a thread after my own heart. I write horror fiction, screenplays + books about horror movies. I also published one cat book


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - speaking of free horror fiction check out two of my perma-free e-books.


            

and


            

Both of them are short reads.

IN THE DARK AND THE DEEP is a short horror story of WWII convoy duty. It is the first short story in my Sea Tales series, but it is a stand-alone story.

REVENANT is Book One of the Tatterdemon Trilogy.


----------



## KaylaKrantz (Sep 10, 2016)

Horror seems to be a very unpopular genre right now, which I can't understand at all. I love horror, especially psychological. I have a nine book series planned (Rituals of the Night) in this genre. I also have a short story written that's free for a couple days. Horror is definitely my comfort genre!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

KaylaKrantz said:


> Horror seems to be a very unpopular genre right now, which I can't understand at all. I love horror, especially psychological. I have a nine book series planned (Rituals of the Night) in this genre. I also have a short story written that's free for a couple days. Horror is definitely my comfort genre!


You've got some nice-looking covers and a nine-book-series, properly promoted, should do just fine.

One way of looking at this is that horror is a very unpopular genre.

Another way is to figure that "Hey, it isn't unpopular, it's unpopulated!" Which means you've got yourself a nice niche in which to shine. Limited competition. The few readers who dig classy horror are champing at the bit, hungry for a new author to follow.

You've either just stepped on a land mine, or a gold mine - depending on how you wanna look at the situation.

You'll write better if you are writing what you naturally love, so go ahead and write some creepy and kickbutt nailbiting psychological horror. Your readers will find their way to you.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Man, how did I miss this thread.  

Hi, Steve. Thanks for starting it (years ago!)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I'm late to the party Brother Steve, the exorcism of the nuns took longer than I expected.

I'm Willie, Scottish but now in Canada, and I write pulpy supernatural adventure stories in the main, with big beasties, men with guns, occult detectives, lost worlds, things from beyond, slime, ghosts, more beasties and more slime. And beer. I have more than 20 novels and over 300 stories published in the likes of Dark Regions Press, DarkFuse and Chaosium with many more still to come. And did I mention beer?

I'm mostly over on Facebook. Mostly. » http://www.facebook.com/williemeikle

Not being one to name drop or anything, but when I'm feeling a bit down about my writing, I remind myself that my stories have appeared, or soon will appear, in publications alongside many of the writers whose books I have on my shelves or have admired from afar. Joyce Carol Oates, Jim Butcher, Charlaine Harris, Nancy Collins, Tanith Lee, Brian Lumley, Shaun Hutson, Graham Masterton, Charlie Stross, Ken McLeod, Ramsey Campbell, Mike Resnick, Piers Anthony, Mark Morris, John Shirley, Joe Landsdale, Gregory Bensford, Neil Asher, Norman Spinrad, Bentley Little, Simon Clark, Neil Gaiman, Kim Newman, Christopher Fowler, Fred Saberhagen, Thomas Ligotti, Christopher Golden, Tom Piccirilli, Guy N Smith, Ray Garton, Tim Lebbon, Paul Finch and Steve Rasnic Tem...among many others.

Oh look. There's Steve Vernon too...


----------

